# GTA San Andreas Help!



## apina (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a problem: when I aim, CJ starts to roll clockwise. I can't play when it does it, so I need help 'cos I have to play it! Please!


----------



## StephenR (Jan 11, 2005)

From the description you gave I'd say you're crouching and pressing the "D" or right arrow button and therefore rolling along.

If I'm wrong could you please add some details??

Stephen


----------



## apina (Aug 19, 2005)

When I hold down Right Mouse Button with a gun, CJ starts to spin (like if I moved the mouse to right, but I dont do that). So I can't aim at the enemies and it makes playing impossible. Do u Understand now?


----------



## Paul Stavanger (Sep 27, 2004)

Possibly by accident you've reset move right to the right mouse button? Try resetting key-bindings.


----------



## sebastiaoburnay (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, I Passed All History Missions And I Am Trying To Winh Hoods. I Have All Green,but One Is Grey, How Can I Wint It Please?


----------



## lyssa98 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Hydraulic Suspension Control*

I am playing SA on my laptop and when the I have to do the car hopping contest, my controls are whacky. I have a usb keypad attached and prssing the 2,4,6 & 8 keys are supposed to control the hydraulics. It doesn't. Can anyone out there please help me? Thanks.


----------



## luluabdl (Sep 23, 2005)

hey people, wen i open GTA san andreas all it does is put the beginning and stuff, and the credits but then it closes and doesnt open again??? can i plzzz get some help???


----------



## merabharatam (Oct 3, 2005)

The installation and all worked but when I tried to play it it says: gta_sa.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

What should I do? I really want to play this game!!


----------

